# Just fed my Sulcata avocado!! Any suggestions??



## adrockj (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello! I purchased a beautiful Sulcata on Craigslist about 1o months ago. It is about 18 inches long! We named He/She OJO and it is super nice and friendly. I have a pen set up in the backyard about 10ft x 8ft with a doghouse and heater light in it. I let Ojo walk around the backyard and eat grass and at about 2pm every day he will walk to his pen and go to sleep. really cute! I have a garden and also feed him Brussels sprout leaves, grape leaves, romaine lettuce and a variety of vegies that go bad in our fridge. Along with that I give him about a cup of mazuri and sprinkle calcium powder on it once a week. he is very active and fast and almost no pyramiding at all. JUST LAST NIGHT I GAVE HIM AN AVOCADO AND HE ATE THE WHOLE THING! I HAD A FEELING I SHOULD HAVE CHECKED FIRST AND JUST FOUND OUT THAT IT IS TOXIC FOR HIM. WILL HE BE OK? ANYTHING I SHOULD DO?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2014)

Eating an avocado isn't going to harm your tortoise. Just don't make a habit of it.


----------



## juli11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes avocado isn't got for tortoises which live in dry habitats. You can feet it to tropical kinds!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 21, 2014)

We'll look at the bright side if you had taken your tort to the vet it would have cost at least 50 dollars to get the same answer . But thanks to the TFO it didn't cost anything ! Thanks TFO 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2014)

He shouldn't have any fruit at all. He's a herbivore...grasses weeds hay, etc. About once a summer Bob gets some watermelon but that's about it. Sounds like you have a really nice tortoise...


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2014)

From time to time the avocado should be fine....while fruit is not a great thing, it certainly will offer some emotional well being to get a treat from time to time.... and the vitamins in the avocado is outstanding...


----------



## ruthiepo (Jul 4, 2020)

That's a relief as I just gave our baby spur thighed tortoise a segment of avocado!
He loved it so much he had it smeared all over his face.
I hope it hasn't done him any harm


----------

